# Cigar etiquette/ protocol



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure this topic has been discussed plenty of times before, but I had a question that I hadn't been able to find an answer to. Feel free to chime in with any of your thoughts or questions on proper conduct when smoking in public.

My unanswered question is, what is the protocol on ashing a cigar? I read in the reviews about how well all these different cigars hold ash and how they smoke better with ash on the end. Everytime I try to let the ash stay on my stick, it ends up in my lap which I'm assuming is some sort of bad form. So when do you let it burn and when do you tap it off?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

This is something you must gauge yourself to me it is like a game but you can tell when the ash looks like the leaning tower of pisa its time to ash.. I would say 1" or so is about the mark I ash this really depends on the cigar though, but I have to contain myself.. If I see it flowering or something I won't push my luck.. It is bad etiquette to ash all over the place.... Just remember smoking a cigar in the nude is ok but smoking a cigar in the nude while walking bad...  You can tell if the cigar has flaky ash or sturdy ash just by rolling it in a ashtray so if am smoking a cigar I never smoked before I can look at that ash and see then if am unsure I roll the tip ( the burning end ) in the ashtray see if the ash is sturdy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It is common for the ash to fall in my lap or,,, on my shirt which is called my "drip line" by my girl friend of almost three decades.

I do not need stinkin' protocols to smoke a cigar!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> It is common for the ash to fall in my lap or,,, on my shirt which is called my "drip line" by my girl friend of almost three decades.
> 
> I do not need stinkin' protocols to smoke a cigar!


What do you do when your smoking in the nude..?¿ :target:

Going to need to make the Nudist BOTL Club


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> What do you do when your smoking in the nude..?¿ :target:
> 
> Going to need to make the Nudist BOTL Club


I only smoke my pipe in the nude. Can not afford down time due to ash burns at my age.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I think where your smoking has a lot to do with how you go about it. At my house, I don't really care so much if the ash falls on me. Usually doesn't happen, but no biggie. Now if I'm smoking at the bar or at the B&M, then I make sure to ash more frequently. You don't want the ash to fall all over the bar or on the B&M floor because its rude. Yes accidents happen to the best of us all, but a little awareness and precaution can generally keep these type of things from happening.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I like playing the ash game, but I really hate ending up with a pile of burnt stogie on my polos. Yuck! When I'm outside where an ashtray isn't needed, I will see how long I can get the ash, but to avoid accidents I end up hanging my arm way off of the chair, safely away from my body.  Indoors or in company I seldom go beyond an inch of ash, and I'll ash sooner if I know or sense that the cigar is about to dump.

I know some people who ash their cigars every few puffs. Seems to work fine for them. I bet it barely affects the taste.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the ash game too but I smoke indoors and really hate having the ash fall on my lap, roll down my leg and collect in the seat cushions (which seems to happen about 90% of the time). I let it go for a while but almost always preemptively ash.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll play the ash game all the time. Sometimes I win, sometimes I don't. The reason I do it though is because every time you ash, it changes the taste. At least to me it does. I could of sworn there was a thread on this or it may have come up as an off topic convo in another thread. And I believe what I stated was mentioned in it. I could be wrong but I know I read it somewhere.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't care much about etiquette when I smoke at home which is 99% of the time. I do wish I was able to better determine when the ash was about to fall, because I ash on myself consistently :mad2: and I figure it's only a matter of time before I burn some little holes in my clothes from hot ash. 

I think the taste changes once the ash falls so I purposely let the ash go as long as possible. It might just be in my head, but I swear the cigar gets a little bitter when there is no ash.


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know...maybe the effect of drawing air through the ash, or the effect of drawing ash into the cigar, does change the taste a bit...but I'm kind of skeptical. I haven't noticed much difference but plenty of other people have. Shrug...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

divedoc said:


> I don't know...maybe the effect of drawing air through the ash, or the effect of drawing ash into the cigar, does change the taste a bit...but I'm kind of skeptical. I haven't noticed much difference but plenty of other people have. Shrug...


I think it also has to do with the type of stogie someone is smoking. I've noticed the difference in a few different ones but others I can barely tell. But I'm sure for someone who just started smoking, they may be able to tell the difference.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

No two draws are ever the same... To many variables if you think about it...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've played the "how long can I get my ash" game and ended up with a lot of unwanted ash in various places. I can often tell how well the ash will hold up and after about 3/4 of an inch, I give it a "test tap" where I gently tap it on the lip of the ashtray, and most of the time it will fall off neatly. If it doesn't, then I have this irrational fear that I've now compromised structural integrity and will soon be wearing it. A few more puffs, and it usually falls off without incident.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

For me, it seems that the cigar draw is a little warmer directly after relieving a long ash. I puff a little less until the temp cools down to that point where you get the most flavor. 

I do agree, that every cigar is different and depends on all variables.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I like to have about a half inch ash just as a buffer zone to keep it cool. But that's me. I love the ash game too. haha Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm sure glad to hear I'm not the only one who tends to end up with an ash rolling down into my lap. I figured it must be some sort of noob mistake, but sounds like it's just part of the smoke. I'll have to make more of a game of it like some of you folks. :smoke:


----------



## divedoc (Mar 7, 2013)

I got a LGC Serie R to 1.75" tonight before it fell.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Cigar etiquette is bulls**t in my opinion.

As long as someone isn't making a mess, it should not matter how long they decide to keep their ash. It's none of you damn business and it's worse etiquette to bother someone about proper etiquette than it is for them to break a silly rule or two.

I was at my local B&M recently and I was playing the ash game. And since it was indoors I held an ashtray under my mouth each time I puffed. That way I couldn't possibly make a mess. Well, this mamaluke started bugging me saying "Your long ash is poor etiquette" and whatnot. And I explained that as long as I don't make a mess on the floor nobody should care. After all, it's not like it was some fancy London gentleman's club. But this jabroni just wouldn't let it go and kept bugging me until it finally fell safely into the ashtray. My long ash didn't effect him in any way yet he chose to be a malaka and ruin my fun. The only person with bad etiquette that day was him.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

T3Hunter said:


> I'm sure glad to hear I'm not the only one who tends to end up with an ash rolling down into my lap.


Keep a can of Compressed Gas Duster on standby just in case. It's not cool when your left Apple button no longer functions, LoL


----------



## tswest11 (Jan 31, 2013)

If there is anything good about being forward deployed in the military its:

1. You couldn't care less about dumping ash (or anything else) on your shirt, and neither does anyone else.
2. If you dump ash on the floor/ground, it doesn't matter because its just like the dust the rest of this place is made up of.

In fact, I'm pretty sure I could spill a whole cup of coffee on me and it would look just like another blotch in the camo pattern...
I play the longest ash game every cigar I smoke and don't worry a bit about where/when it drops. I've gotten them well over half the cigar many times. I guess its just one of the adjustments I'll have to make in a couple months!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Suzza said:


> Cigar etiquette is bulls**t in my opinion.
> 
> As long as someone isn't making a mess, it should not matter how long they decide to keep their ash. It's none of you damn business and it's worse etiquette to bother someone about proper etiquette than it is for them to break a silly rule or two.
> 
> I was at my local B&M recently and I was playing the ash game. And since it was indoors I held an ashtray under my mouth each time I puffed. That way I couldn't possibly make a mess. Well, this mamaluke started bugging me saying "Your long ash is poor etiquette" and whatnot. And I explained that as long as I don't make a mess on the floor nobody should care. After all, it's not like it was some fancy London gentleman's club. But this jabroni just wouldn't let it go and kept bugging me until it finally fell safely into the ashtray. My long ash didn't effect him in any way yet he chose to be a malaka and ruin my fun. The only person with bad etiquette that day was him.


am no way trying to be douche and don't take this personally just wanted to express my opinion on this specific situation you found yourself in..

I believe in the formality of society it is just to bad in America (no pun intended) the majority of people can't or won't accept it... If I was in public I wouldn't dare act as immature as I act on the forums.. I wouldn't dare... It's bad for business bad for reputation. I believe in branding yourself more or less selling yourself with a nice slogan having an image that others desire to be... That is just how I am in all honesty if someone was acting a fool in public near me I would get up and leave not to return... Every time I leave to venture out into public I put a different hat on because I carry a firearm along with wearing high end suits just the act of putting on a high end suit will change your total attitude because no one wants to ruin a kiton/brioni/zegna/oxxford/bespoke suit because they were acting stupid. The act of strapping a weapon also intensifies this attitude change because now you have to attempt to avoid conflict and be aware of your surroundings. You notice you keep your sleeves off of the table etc you are a bit more deliberate not to get food, ash, dirt etc on your suit you become less confrontational, but some become more confrontational. That is just my 2 cents on it am sure many will disagree with me. I believe in being a gentleman in public and maintaining a level dignity manliness with some character and style mixed in for good measure... Would I be playing immature games while wearing a nice suit and being strapped with a weapon hell no... Now would I doit while playing beer pong at some party possibly.... I believe in stuff like elegance, class, self control, and maturity.. I really do... Now the forums that is one thing especially under the nick CarnivorousPelican  The reality is a thousand dollars nothing to spend on a suit and a few thousand dollars for a cigar collection is nothing.. I have been corrected in public as an insult for just ordering a drink just to be put in perspective because I didn't come from that type of environment. Some people maybe trying to get a certain classy and mature environment for smoking cigars in without having to pay the 15+ thousand annual membership(CHEAP!) fee to the club which most require a recommendation and certain minimal requirements  so you can understand a bit that some people don't have the means but want a taste. If the proprietor of the establishment wants to have an environment which is cheap than that is their business and the other individual should find another place to smoke cigars but if the proprietor wants to keep a classy environment that is mature then he should post signs and intervened...

disclaimer: The above is OPINION.. In no way was made to bash people or anything like that it is was posted just as a different perspective...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

All in All it comes down to the owner of the business and the owners vision of the environment he or she wants to maintain. If they are geared towards working class and middle class then that is his or her right as a business owner... So, the question whether it was right or wrong from a etiquette stand point is really determined by the proprietor of the business... Hence I am not making any comments on your personal behavior in that specific example....


I am attempting to use as much tact as possible when discussing these things because it is very sensitive thing to comment on especially when economics and social stratus has a part in it..


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> am no way trying to be douche and don't take this personally just wanted to express my opinion on this specific situation you found yourself in..
> 
> I believe in the formality of society it is just to bad in America (no pun intended) the majority of people can't or won't accept it... If I was in public I wouldn't dare act as immature as I act on the forums.. I wouldn't dare... It's bad for business bad for reputation. I believe in branding yourself more or less selling yourself with a nice slogan having an image that others desire to be... That is just how I am in all honesty if someone was acting a fool in public near me I would get up and leave not to return... Every time I leave to venture out into public I put a different hat on because I carry a firearm along with wearing high end suits just the act of putting on a high end suit will change your total attitude because no one wants to ruin a kiton/brioni/zegna/oxxford/bespoke suit because they were acting stupid. The act of strapping a weapon also intensifies this attitude change because now you have to attempt to avoid conflict and be aware of your surroundings. You notice you keep your sleeves off of the table etc you are a bit more deliberate not to get food, ash, dirt etc on your suit you become less confrontational, but some become more confrontational. That is just my 2 cents on it am sure many will disagree with me. I believe in being a gentleman in public and maintaining a level dignity manliness with some character and style mixed in for good measure... Would I be playing immature games while wearing a nice suit and being strapped with a weapon hell no... Now would I doit while playing beer pong at some party possibly.... I believe in stuff like elegance, class, self control, and maturity.. I really do... Now the forums that is one thing especially under the nick CarnivorousPelican  The reality is a thousand dollars nothing to spend on a suit and a few thousand dollars for a cigar collection is nothing.. I have been corrected in public as an insult for just ordering a drink just to be put in perspective because I didn't come from that type of environment. Some people maybe trying to get a certain classy and mature environment for smoking cigars in without having to pay the 15+ thousand annual membership(CHEAP!) fee to the club which most require a recommendation and certain minimal requirements  so you can understand a bit that some people don't have the means but want a taste. If the proprietor of the establishment wants to have an environment which is cheap than that is their business and the other individual should find another place to smoke cigars but if the proprietor wants to keep a classy environment that is mature then he should post signs and intervened...
> 
> disclaimer: The above is OPINION.. In no way was made to bash people or anything like that it is was posted just as a different perspective...


How you dress has nothing to do with who you are as a person. Someone could wear the nicest suits in the world and still be a douchebag (no I'm not calling you a douchebag). What that defines you as a person are the things you do and how you treat others. Clothing is just artificial. Of course being well-groomed and nicely dressed is important, but in the end it doesn't change who you are. I have much more respect for someone who doesn't care what other people think than someone who acts differently in public because people are watching. That doesn't mean I think people should do and say whatever they want when in public. Showing respect and restraint in public is a must, but it gets out of hand when someone tries to be something that they aren't.

Now I don't know you so I can't say with any confidence whether or not you're the ultimate gentleman or the biggest phony. This is just my thoughts on the matter. No offense intended because like I said, I don't know you at all.

In the end all I was trying to say in my original post is that you should leave people the hell alone and let them enjoy their cigar how they want to enjoy it. Trying to ruin someone else's good time is a slimy thing to do.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> All in All it comes down to the owner of the business and the owners vision of the environment he or she wants to maintain. If they are geared towards working class and middle class then that is his or her right as a business owner... So, the question whether it was right or wrong from a etiquette stand point is really determined by the proprietor of the business... Hence I am not making any comments on your personal behavior in that specific example....
> 
> I am attempting to use as much tact as possible when discussing these things because it is very sensitive thing to comment on especially when economics and social stratus has a part in it...


It's a very laid back place, and I know everyone there. We didn't make a scene of it. I'm actually friendly with the guy who was giving me a hard time but he can be a huge pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you think reality is... Obviously you don't understand if you're going to be yourself all the time not being a phony you will never be able to do business with everyone  Hence the "Phony" Formalities...






You call it being phony I call it business... Why would you ever show yourself as you really are... That is something you should protect  What do you think all those politicians are doing or executives you attempt to keep a face.
That is the reality.. It is a brutal world Sir and I wish I could afford the luxury of being who I really am.... I would be arrested if I was to let the monster out... I think you are coping out by saying it is phony etc.. What is phony about liking luxury and all that entails what is phony about hiding yourself in order to play the game? There is nothing wrong with it and I would actually suggest it.. Because most people I meet I would rather them be phony... If you don't know what a super 160's bespoke suit feels like I think you really need to learn how clothing is suppose to fit because most of this stuff is garbage being sold... America is a funny place because people love dressing like crap and taken advantage of then they complain and call people like myself phony when we are not the ones being exploited...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

That's just my 2 cents... Clothing is like a mask and you will find that presentation plays a huge part of all of this... I like wearing black fatigues training jersey w/ jungle boots and a shoulder holster.. I guess I should go into the B&M like that or am being phony  or do you mean I have to dress what is acceptable in society...? and different masks for different occasions.. So if am on some land or with buds I can dress like that or in my own home etc.. But if I goto a B&M I shouldn't really dress like that.... Because what do you think of when you see tatood individuals with long hair sporting fatigues and combat boots? Not exactly the business world of luxury. Normally it comes across as we are going to rob you...


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I've said what I need to say. Let's not turn this into an argument.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Suzza said:


> I've said what I need to say. Let's not turn this into an argument.


No prob...  I just don't think you realize that if some of us weren't "phony" we couldn't operate in this world and def couldn't be respectable upstanding citizens in our community... I call it being a social gorilla... You call it being phony... I rather be the amoral opportunist that made his way rising above his station and making a real effort to be a gentleman and refined than the breed for wealth amoral opportunist that falls from grace  either way I had to wear jeans most of my life because I couldn't get anything better now I can afford way better 1000x better...


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

As the old saying goes "don't judge a book by it's cover". I believe etiquette or some manner of etiquette is sometimes dictated by surroundings.
You certainly act different at a rowdy bar vs the opera. Why some people feel the need to push their ways on others is beyond me. How you dress
will sometimes reflect how people judge you and dressing nice doesn't always mean the person is. I've met more Butts that dressed nice than those
who wore jeans.

Wife and I were totally ignored at a Mercedes dealer because I had wind pants and a hoodie on. 

Lets keep this on course and not stray from the OP's post


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> As the old saying goes "don't judge a book by it's cover". I believe etiquette or some manner of etiquette is sometimes dictated by surroundings.
> You certainly act different at a rowdy bar vs the opera. Why some people feel the need to push their ways on others is beyond me. How you dress
> will sometimes reflect how people judge you and dressing nice doesn't always mean the person is. I've met more Butts that dressed nice than those
> who wore jeans.
> ...


Ha! I love to hide in my work clothes & let the customers think I'm just some employee whilst getting asked what I want to do with this customer. LOL. Most successful self made people that I know (there are more than a few) are the ones that dress normally, drive average cars & have a crapload in the bank or under the bed in REAL money.

I agree Don, the OP has been done a disservice in his thread here as he raised a valid topic of discussion, my answer? Do as you will and as long as you do not ash on me I could care less. Drop your ash in your lap or on the floor? I'm going to make a joke about it as we have all done it. :thumb:


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't really think about it. I try to be considerate and not let my ash drop to the floor. Other than that I think about other things while smoking. I see a lot of guys who just use the floor as an ashtray. It's inconsiderate of the establishment and the people around you.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

As a noob, I read up about cigar etiquette from most of the online forums, along with watching those in B&M's, and my BIL's. I tend to be more careful, watching the ash lean or flower in public than at home. I only smoke outside, and haven't had an issue with the ash finding it's way to my lap, or the floor which is a concrete patio, or grass if I'm walking around the backyard to keep warm (so glad Spring is here).


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I've never ever played the "ash game" and have never really cared. Can't really see the purpose in it anyhoo. I can't STAND for ash to drop on my clothes - as shop worn as they may be! If it's obviously white-ish and clean around the edge showing it's only ash...it gets tamped. Even if it's 1/4 of a quarter inch in length.


----------



## trickyasafox (Sep 27, 2012)

This is one of the most polite online forums I have ever been a part of. However, I am not the most polite person online or in person I have ever encountered. As such- 

I'm all for being cordial and collegial in public, but I am a firm believer that as long as you are not hurting or disturbing anyone else, no grown man should ever try to tell another grown man what to do or how to live - especially unsolicited. If I am minding my own business and truly not bothering others, anyone who comes up and starts trying to tell me what to do and how to do it can go pound sand. If i go to an establishment that tells me my ash is either too long or too short, that is the last time they will get my dollars and I'll take no issue in telling them why.


----------



## gnbrotz (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a similar question about ashing, but it's about _where_ to ash as opposed to when.

I recently attended an outdoor rally in an open public plaza. Several folks back behind me had cigars, and about halfway through the event I decided to light one as well.

I did not bring an ash can, and the area was basically an open flat concrete surface. There was a light breeze blowing, so I was also mindful of sending ash towards others if a 'flicked' the ash as I smoked.

What I ended up doing was letting the ash build up a little over an inch, then I knelt close to the ground and dropped the ash onto the concrete. The larger size kept it from blowing, and then I immediately flattened it with my foot, with most of the ash then just stucking in place.

Should I have had my own container to ash in? I don't think I've ever seen someone carrying their own ashtray around in such a situation, but I don't want to be disrespectful of others eit


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Would have been classier to just spit on the ash instead of stomping on it.


----------



## gnbrotz (Feb 5, 2013)

TheGipper said:


> Would have been classier to just spit on the ash instead of stomping on it.


Wow. That's surprising. I'd think some would find the spit more offensive than the ash, and the moisture would make it more likely to tag along on the bottom of someone's shoe.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My father-in-law forcefully ashes his cigar every few puffs. I like to let the ash fall off on it's own when setting the cigar down on the ash tray. We both enjoy our cigars. Do whatever you feel is best? I tend to be of the belief that if the ash doesn't break cleanly off with the gentlest of taps, it's not ready to come off. If I'm on the golf course or doing any sort of activity while smoking I tend to ash a bit more frequently, though.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> My father-in-law forcefully ashes his cigar every few puffs. I like to let the ash fall off on it's own when setting the cigar down on the ash tray. We both enjoy our cigars. Do whatever you feel is best? I tend to be of the belief that if the ash doesn't break cleanly off with the gentlest of taps, it's not ready to come off. If I'm on the golf course or doing any sort of activity while smoking I tend to ash a bit more frequently, though.


100% agree with you. I know many cigar smokers who ash every two or three minutes. For me I wait until the ash naturally falls off. If it's around an inch long I'll lightly tap it and if it does not move I leave it on. I think many cigarette smokers tend to ash more due to habit. In terms of where to ash...for me ashing is just like spitting. If you wouldn't spit there in public you shouldn't ash there either. Don't forget ash moves with wind and it's easy to hit someone's apparel.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok I am bumping this just because I have a couple of other etiquette questions... Some of these maybe in a form of a statement or answer but these are all questions... asking opinions on them...

#1 . Smoking cigars without showing the inside of your mouth puckering while smoking avoiding keeping your mouth open and globbing on the cigar..
#2 . Blowing smoke away from people or out of the side of your mouth or up.
#3 . Women if a woman drops her ash is it the gentlemen thing to clean it up for her or do you just leave it. I recently stopped a lady from cleaning up her ash and got the bar to clean it up..
#4 . Cutting a cigar in a bar do you try to keep it on the top of the cutter and put it in the ashtray or do you just toss it  ( think I know the answer to this ) Is blowing out your cutter poor form after you put the cutting in the ashtray ( Reason I ask is because I paid alot for the cutter am not going to have bits stuck in it.. tapping it may have detrimental affects for the settings. I haven't blown out my cutter in public but I just do the action a few times but still was wondering about it because I do blow out my cutter at home or in private... )


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Ok I am bumping this just because I have a couple of other etiquette questions... Some of these maybe in a form of a statement or answer but these are all questions... asking opinions on them...
> 
> #1 [/URL] . Smoking cigars without showing the inside of your mouth puckering while smoking avoiding keeping your mouth open and globbing on the cigar..
> #2 [/URL] . Blowing smoke away from people or out of the side of your mouth or up.
> ...


#1 - It's your mouth; hold it how you want it.
#2 - I totally agree. You smoke yours. I smoke mine. I don't need to taste your exhale.
#3 - I tend to do the gentlmenly thing but I've got no experience cleaning a women's ash. At least in public.
#4 - Over (and into) the ashtray.


----------

